
The Canadian Government Has Forbidden Meteorologists to Discuss Climate Change  - jamesbritt
https://news.vice.com/article/the-canadian-government-has-forbidden-meteorologists-to-discuss-climate-change
======
ColinWright
The original:

[http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/the-canadian-government-
has-f...](http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/the-canadian-government-has-
forbidden-meteorologists-to-discuss-climate-change)

